# Weird website behaivour



## makrilash (Jan 5, 2017)

Can someone tell why Windows load mobile menu of deskotp and laptop for this website https://www.clerawindows.com/ ? :banghead::banghead:

It works fine on Mac. The website code also looks fine. Still not able to find the reason for loading mobile menu.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Well, is this some kind of scam for clicks ? sorry for asking, just need to be sure before we proceed...


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What browser are you using (ie) Edge, IE, Chrome etc? This site works fine for me. 
Clear your internet browser cache. https://www.wikihow.com/Clear-Your-Browser's-Cache


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Moved here from Windows 10 for proper guidance or determination if post is advertising.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

I am curious about the browsers you are using. I have tried opening it in chrome, IE 11, and Edge. It all opens fine when I have the window in full screen. When I make the window smaller it will change to the mobile menu, but that is what responsive websites do.


----------



## emilycook2603 (Apr 22, 2018)

Could be an issue with you browser try update or use the latest version.


----------

